# Boitier SCSI2SD EXTERNE



## pershing78 (15 Avril 2021)

Bonjour, j’ai reçu ce petit boitier externe basé sur un SCSI2SD qui se connecte directement sur un port SCSI DB25. 

Le transfert de fichiers entre vieux Macs et /ou l’installation de logiciels sur ces ordinateurs est toujours assez fastidieux surtout si l’on ne dispose par d’une carte réseau. 

J’utilise A2SERVER ou mon NAS Syno pour transférer les fichiers mais lorsque les fichiers sont de taille importante ou compressés (SIT) , il ne faut vraiment pas être pressé, (dans le cas des fichiers SIT la décompression peut prendre des heures….).

Ce boitier est vraiment génial, il suffit d’y installer un carte micro SD (j’ai pris des 32 GO) de le plugger sur le MAC (68k ou PPC avec un port SCSI externe) et de formater la carte. (en HFS ou HFS+). 

Après j’utilise un MAC sous Tiger ou Leopard (pour le système de fichier le plus ancien pour lire et écrire ) mais sous Catalina pour le HFS+ ca marche très bien. Il suffit de mettre la carte SD dans un adapteur USB .

Je l’ai testée sur un SE/30 , un QUADRA 700 et un PowerMac 4400 . 
Ce bon vieux PowerMac est intéressant car en plus de posséder une sortie DB25 externe , on peut lui ajouter une carte interne USB. 

On peut booter dessus cela peut utile si on veut cloner un disque entier (avec Retrospect par exemple)

sur le quadra j'ai du découper légèrement le fonds du boiter car il est un peu épais et touchait le chassis !














ici sur le Quadra, Powermac 4440 et  SE/30 

Cela permet de télécharger des fichiers sur les sites d’abandonwares avec un MAC récent, de décompresser rapidement les archives et ensuite de pouvoir les utiliser sur les vieux MAC. Cela permet aussi de sauvegarder des données , de faire des copies de DD , etc….

Le taux de transfert sur mon quadra 700 est de l’ordre de 3,3 Mb/s contre 2,2 Mb/s via ethernet. Toujours cela de gagner !!


----------



## Invité (15 Avril 2021)

Whaou !
Et combien ?


----------



## pershing78 (15 Avril 2021)

le l'ai acheté ici https://store.inertialcomputing.com/product-p/scsi2sd-v5.5.htm
65 $ , site fiable , commande reçue rapidement


----------



## gpbonneau (15 Avril 2021)

C'est intéressant comme solution, la carte ressemble à celle de la version PowerBook.
Tu confirmes qu'elle s'alimente directement sur le port SCSI, pas besoin d'alimentation externe ?
Si oui c'est bien, c'est donc une adaptation de la version PowerBook.

J'avais envie d'essayer de mettre cette carte dans un boitier mini-Clipper (à l'époque équiper de petit disque SCSI 2.5" comme ceux des PowerBook).
C'est assez proche du coup comme solution et si ça marche sans alim externe c'est bon ;-)





Le boitier mini-clipper était vendu avec des "rallonges" SCSI pour pallier au problème que tu rencontres avec certaine prise SCSI comme celle du Quadra. Je ne sais pas si ça se trouve encore...


----------



## pershing78 (15 Avril 2021)

En fait à l'origine le boitier était destiné au mac lc mais je confirme que cela fonctionne très bien sous les macs équipés d'une sortie SCSI DB25. 
ET elle fonctionne sans alimentation externe !!! Cf les photos, !! 
Il y a également une prise usb, qui permet de mettre  le firmware à jour.  On peut aussi avec l'utilitaire scsi2sd-util partitionner  via Windows la carte mais aussi télécharger ou créer des disques (avec hfsexplorer) et ensuite les "monter" sur la carte. 
ici pour les explications http://www.savagetaylor.com/2018/01...lassic-68k-macintosh-using-a-scsi2sd-adapter/


----------



## pershing78 (15 Avril 2021)

sur les 2 photos, la carte sur le Quadra (formatée en HFS+ ) et sur le Macpro sous Catalina


----------



## woz86 (15 Avril 2021)

Interessant, j'avais vu ce site et il y avait aussi quelqu'un qui en vendait sur le bon coin, mais dans les 130 euros, remplis d'applications et de jeux.


----------



## gpbonneau (16 Avril 2021)

Il y a ça aussi : MacSD
C'est pas meilleur marché (mais la carte est comprise) mais l'avantage c'est que ça fonctionne un peu comme le FloppyEmu, la carte SD est en FAT32, donc lisible avec BigSur, et le ou les volumes dessus sont des images disques que tu peut ouvrir avec SheepShaver par exemple pour y mettre ce que tu veux (c'est ce que je fais déjà avec le FloppyEmu). Ça règle le problème des SD en HFS sur BigSur.
Tu peux y mettre aussi des images disques de CD (d'installation par exemple) et même récupérer le son des CD Audio... bref un truc bien ciblé pour les vieux Mac.
C'est pas une version en boitier, mais c'est pas compliqué à faire.
J'essaierais bien pour voir...


----------



## pershing78 (17 Avril 2021)

oui très sympa  à mettre dans un boitier avec cet adaptateur par exemple (https://store.inertialcomputing.com/product-p/idc50f-db25f.htm) et une rallonge DB25 ? est ce jouable ?


----------

